# Moving to Canada for work - advice?



## Junior (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a Brit considering moving to Canada and I wanted to get some advice on Visas. I have over 8 years experience in PR both in the UK and in Australia and I am in talks with a company over in Toronto about a job.

What Visa should I apply for and how long does it usually take to get? Any other advice or things I should consider?


----------

